# Extremis + Seas G18 excursion videos



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Enjoy 2hz sine waves!

http://diymobileaudio.com/pics/xmech1.avi
http://diymobileaudio.com/pics/xmech2.avi

Extremis has some pretty impressive xmech, although the Seas is not far behind.

Also ran a high power sine sweep from 20 to 100hz, both drivers do rattle and buzz a little bit but it's actually pretty good as far as mid/basses go (that I've heard). I have some other drivers here that sound like a helicopter taking off  and of course a Koda 10" that's dead silent.


----------

